# Lump in bottom of Red Belly



## bhinkemeyer (Nov 22, 2008)

My piranha has had this growth for a couple of months. Any ideas on what it is and how to treat it? Thanks.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't have an answer for it, as i am not an expert. But maybe you will have to take some better quality pictures so that people could help you out


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I have no fricken idea on what could cause that...And honestly can not recommend anything to fix it either-----

I'll try and point a few experts to this thread though for ya....


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

hinkemeyer said:


> My piranha has had this growth for a couple of months. Any ideas on what it is and how to treat it? Thanks.


Are you sure he hasn't eaten any golf balls lately...









JK-

I have no clue about disease parasite etc. so... i can't help you out there sorry. I'm sure somebody will know.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I had the same thing with one of my rb's, it seemed to go away after a few months or so.

edit:

I found the pics of mine, looks to be the same.

I didn't treat him with anything, but it took along time to go away.

maybe some sort of blockage.


----------



## bhinkemeyer (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. Makes me feel alot better that someone has seen this. I will get some better pics on soon. He swims and eats normal, but just has a buldge. Hope it can just go away!



Canso said:


> I had the same thing with one of my rb's, it seemed to go away after a few months or so.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


----------

